# 12,000km Road Trip Across Canada



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 11, 2022)

I just popped up a gallery on my website of my recent road trip if anyone is interested. 

Lots of driving...but also lots of great birds!  



Glenn Bartley Nature Photography - Oaxaca Mexico 2022


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2022)

Great shots. Well done, Glenn.


----------

